# old man and the colnago part 2



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

has anyone seen the old guy on hte powder blue colnago recently? i used to see him all the time around griffith park, but i havent seen him in over a year. there was a similar thread a while ago with different theories as to who he was ( ex pro, ghost, etc), but the search function is all ****ed up. i guess i would just like to know that hes still out there somewhere.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to cross paths with the fabled Old Man on the Colnago quite often. Every time I came across him I'd say hello. Sometimes in French, sometimes in Italian, sometimes in English. Once, he actually responded with a grunt. I have not seen him in a couple of years, however. The last time I saw him, he was standing with his bike near the corner of Zoo Drive and Victory looking confused. I asked him if he was okay. He didn't acknowledge my presence. I have a feeling he's no longer with us.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I last saw him while riding several years ago. I was doing the climb up to the Griffith Park Observatory. I had just turned onto the Observatory road or whatever it's called at the top of trash truck hill. He was coming down the road from the Observatory and grunted as his Campy Super Record front dérailleur crunched it's way into gear. 

About a year or so later I was having lunch at the Riverside Cafe in Burbank by the equestrian center and I saw him riding east bound on Riverside on his Colnago, in his usual tattered jersey. 

A friend of mine has a friend (a racer) who knows Old Man Colnago. I hope he's okay.


----------



## ecoli (Mar 17, 2007)

*Al*

The old man you're talking about is "Sideways Al" Lizawett, an ex-racer and contemporary of Barry Wolfe. He was a mainstay on the Barry ride as well as Simi and could be spotted all over L.A. just when you least expected him. He had some health problems that got him off the bike but we saw him walking in Atwater not long ago and chatted with him. He looks a lot better than when he was riding although his clothes were filthy. I wonder if he still has the armwarmers that were more stiches than cloth, or the helmet that was held together with staples and epoxy? A true character.


----------

